# Stella McCartney's cape



## Nami14

This is a really great cape but I can't find a pattern similar to this.


----------



## Ezenby

have you looked at Elann.com ? If you need to sign in its ok...all the pattern sites ask for you to sign in. Some elann patterns cost but are well worth if you want the design. Maybe google for it.


----------



## Joy Marshall

It just appears to be a large poncho with hood. Maybe a search under ponchos will show something similar.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great hooded poncho with front zipper and a nice ribbed band all around. If you can't find it, I'll bet you could asapt a pattern.... Good Luck.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

very sharp! hope you find a pattern....


----------



## sherry5997

what a lovely cape - please post if you find a similar pattern....
thanks!


----------



## 3mom

This is a great pattern, just what I've been looking for. Did you ever find the pattern? Can I have a copy, please


----------



## Nami14

okay, this is the closest pattern i found to the cape. at this website:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-cape.html?r=1&r=1


----------



## Joy Marshall

The closest I could find are on the garnstudio.com website.
i.e. Drops designs. Here are the numbers of the patterns which perhaps could be adapted: 110-21, 110-13, 110-110-11, 0-450


----------



## 3mom

Nami14 said:


> okay, this is the closest pattern i found to the cape. at this website:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-cape.html?r=1&r=1


I don't know--every review of this pattern is negative. Did you ever find a good alternative?


----------



## 3mom

Joy Marshall said:


> The closest I could find are on the garnstudio.com website.
> i.e. Drops designs. Here are the numbers of the patterns which perhaps could be adapted: 110-21, 110-13, 110-110-11, 0-450


The Drops Designs has some great patterns!!


----------



## Arlene Streisand

I love this too! You can bring it to a knitting store and they could probably write up a pattern- if so post!


----------



## dorothydoan

Just ran into the Stella cape. I found something similar in All Free Knitting. It's call Midnight Rendezvous Capelet. Is a capelet but can be made longer, and I'm sure you can do a hood instead of a collar.


----------



## Arlene Streisand

Thank you of reminding me of this
I still love it
I think I will bring it to a knitting store!


----------

